# Your vote?



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

The NZ Kennel Club publishes a magazine every month except over dec/Jan they only have one issue. The dec/jan issue has a cover competition to enter a photo "which best portrays Dogdom, in a fun and positive way". I figure I can but try!!! hehe. It's be very cool to have a poodle on the cover anyway! 
But, I can't decide which photo to send. Now it doesn't say you can only send one anyway, but I would like to narrow it down a bit more...

Here are the 5 I have narrowed it down to so far, that I want you to vote on! I can only post 4 here, but will put the 5th in the next post to view...

#1; the latest daffodil one:









#2; last years daffodil one:









#3; an 'I've been playing with the hose' one:









#4; an old one from the beach:












................................


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

#5 another old one with Riki on a walk we did:











I have lots more I could use too, but I have kept it to "summer-y" sort of photos (dec/jan is summer for us! snow/leaves ones aren't as likely to get in I don't think!) and of course they have to be portrait rather than landscape, and most of my pics are landscape! lol.

Of course I think any of them would make a nice magazine cover, but thinking of the general public and what would be most preferred by someone trying to pick the winner is hard, so a varied opinion is what I'm after!! lol.

FD


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I think either #2 or #5. They are both really great! #5 is more "dog like" I guess, with the buddies there and the big smiles, and #2 is very well composed and REALLY cute!!  I think all of these pictures would be great for a magazine cover but those two are my favorites.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I voted number 2, for sure! It just screams magazine to me.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Looking at them again, number 2 is still my fave, but I also really like number 4. The way she is standing and the colours are quite cool.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I had to vote for #2, it has a lot of warm, happy colors c:


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

they're ALL great!! I voted #2 also


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

My two favorites are #2 and #5. I voted for 2 but am kind of thinking 5 would make a better summer photo. They are wonderful. Good luck!!!


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

#2 and #5... I agree!!!! GOOD LUCK


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm the odd one out, I like #1
Carole


----------



## onlypoodles4me (May 18, 2009)

#2 great headshot!

#4 great posture on the beach!

I can't decide.


----------



## kathy09 (Jan 14, 2009)

I love number 2 it just looks like it belongs in a magazine you take great pictures

Kathy


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

I really like both the 2008 and 2009 daffodil shots a lot. Was very hard to choose between them. Picked the 2009 because no collar or chain showing in this picture,unless you look real hard, so looks like just roaming free in the daffodils.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I vote #2. I can totally see that on a cover.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I voted #1 b/c the grooming was impeccable! It really looks like a professional photo. The others are really great too, especially the one w/ two dogs, they look very cute together.


----------



## ExxCaLiBuR (Sep 27, 2009)

I voted #5!!! :beauty:


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Another vote for #1, I just love that picture.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

I like number 2, the andle of the shot, the slightly blurred bacground and the appearance are tops.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

5 works for me : ))) !!!!! Love the composition and clouds behind and the mist - the photo "tells a story" to me, not just pretty to look at. No. 1 is my second choice since I do not like the view of a building in the background of No. 2.


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

The #2 is just gorgeous


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_#2 caught my attention immediately. Well composed and great exposure. All of them are very nice but #2 is definitely my pick.
_


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

That's tough! I say either the first or the fifth.


----------



## akbritt (Aug 10, 2009)

#2 and #5 are my favs....but Ill vote on the poll for 2


----------



## jenny (Jan 10, 2010)

I really like the one on the beach!


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

So hard to choose! I like best #3 (Really cute and different), and #5, but, I really like them all! lol


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

FUZBUTZ said:


> I really like both the 2008 and 2009 daffodil shots a lot. Was very hard to choose between them. Picked the 2009 because no collar or chain showing in this picture,unless you look real hard, so looks like just roaming free in the daffodils.


I also voted for #1 over #2 for that same reason.

Very lovely pictures, FD.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

#2; last years daffodil one:
http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/P1010044.jpg


LOVE #2


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

I like #2 and #5. #5 might be nice because there are two dogs smiling at the beach and it sort of tells a story. It would also appeal to not just poodle lovers but to dog lovers in general.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

sorry guys this is OLD! the issue came out in early Dec, the winner was chosen in Nov, and obviously it wasn't us cos I didn't come bragging about it! haha!


----------



## redcricket (Dec 5, 2009)

Definately #2!!! Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

I voted for the beach one #4....i just love how leggy she looks and how regal too!!! That sand is so qhite and perfect!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

hmm, perhaps a mod can close the poll seeing this is so old now?? I should have put a closing date on it.... lol!


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

flyingduster said:


> hmm, perhaps a mod can close the poll seeing this is so old now?? I should have put a closing date on it.... lol!


Well, how about sharing with us which photo(s) you submitted?!!!!

I still love #3 - very original and a wonderful photo!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

pretty sure I submitted #2 and #5. The winning pic was a lab wearing antlers, and a baby. Not a great pic either IMO, but cute I suppose..... lol! Still think a poodle should have won! lol!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> pretty sure I submitted #2 and #5. The winning pic was a lab wearing antlers, and a baby. Not a great pic either IMO, but cute I suppose..... lol! Still think a poodle should have won! lol!


Yeah, it was a pretty standard boring *ugh* type of photo.
Well, at least we know what type they're looking for, for next year.
None of ours were very christmas-e, so I might make an effort for next year lol


----------



## SusanMallery (Dec 10, 2009)

I vote for #2, last year's daffodil one. The composition of that photo is lovely, but more than that, your dog's expression and bearing is very regal. Gorgeous picture. Good luck!


----------

